# February  Michigan cheese smoke



## handymanstan (Jan 21, 2015)

We are planning on a Cheese smoke on Sunday Feb 15.  It is going to be at Kingfishcams house by Fowlerville.  (Heated garage but the pool is closed)

Cam is in the snow plowing business so the date might change if there is a snow event.

All members of SMF are invited to and welcome to join in. If you are interested please PM me for the address.

We will have a meeting of the "Michigan Smokers Planning Commission Round Table" to plan for the get together in June.

Bring your own cheese and drinks.  We will have a few smokers so you don’t need to bring one unless you want.  So get your cheese on and come join the fun.

I will bring previously smoked cheese and crackers for everyone to snack on.

@hillbillyrkstr @kingfishcam @BenFlo @Humdinger

Stan


----------



## kingfishcam (Jan 21, 2015)

I have some ground venison jerky I just made too. That will fit well with smoked cheese.


----------



## humdinger (Jan 22, 2015)

@hillbillyrkstr @kingfishcam

Sounds like fun boys! Got an idea of a start time?


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jan 23, 2015)

I'm thinking 10am but I'd have to talk with the rest of the "Michigan Smokers Planning Commission Round table". Lmao!!! For those curious that table consists of Stan, cam, and myself and no commission meeting can formally start until at least 2 of us are tipsy.


----------



## handymanstan (Jan 23, 2015)

Humdinger said:


> @hillbillyrkstr @kingfishcam
> 
> Sounds like fun boys! Got an idea of a start time?


Hey Kurt I am glad you are still around. Hope you can make it to the cheese smoke.  If you would like to join the MSPCRT your invited.


hillbillyrkstr said:


> I'm thinking 10am but I'd have to talk with the rest of the "Michigan Smokers Planning Commission Round table". Lmao!!! For those curious that table consists of Stan, cam, and myself and no commission meeting can formally start until at least 2 of us are tipsy.


10Am works for me too. 


kingfishcam said:


> I have some ground venison jerky I just made too. That will fit well with smoked cheese.


Cam the jerky sounds good.  Thanks  And Thanks for having this at your house.

Stan


----------



## humdinger (Jan 23, 2015)

HANDYMANSTAN said:


> Hey Kurt I am glad you are still around. Hope you can make it to the cheese smoke.  If you would like to join the MSPCRT your invited.
> 
> Stan


Thanks Stan - I know I've been AWOL for a while (work and kids), but I'm still smoking when I can (did a ton-o cheese on new years eve, but more is always good). I'm working my magic to make the February cheese smoke happen, and I'd love to join MSPCRT if you fine gentlemen will allow me! We can discuss the art of Smoking meat while turning full beer cans into empty ones! (and maybe a bottle of Crown too)


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jan 24, 2015)

they can keep that canadian stuff in Canada. I'm a MM ambassador so ill bring some Makers, or some 46 made in Loretto KY!

Dinger just tell your old lady you made plans on June 6th. If you commit now how's she gonna be upset when something else comes up?


----------



## humdinger (Jan 26, 2015)

hillbillyrkstr said:


> they can keep that canadian stuff in Canada. I'm a MM ambassador so ill bring some Makers, or some 46 made in Loretto KY!
> 
> Dinger just tell your old lady you made plans on June 6th. If you commit now how's she gonna be upset when something else comes up?


Hey I'm with ya hillbilly; I'm a JD guy myself, but it seems like Fireball and Crown are the only things people drink these days.

Getting away from the wife isn't the problem, it's leaving her alone with the kids all day at a family event that gets me in trouble! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






For instance I told her about the 15th and she said "Ok but that's the same day as Aunt Virginia's 90th birthday party." Which totally blew my mind b/c my Grandma's 80th birthday was during our SMF gathering last summer! In any case, I got the ok to still come to the cheese gathering, but might not be able to get there until around 3pm.

Has a start time been established yet?


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jan 27, 2015)

I believe 10am is the start time so my guess is we will be wrapping up around 3pm buddy. It's a Sunday and you live pretty far away so that's a haul for maybe an hour of hang out time. Not to mention who knows what the Michigan feb weather will be. I'd skip this one if I was you.


----------



## kingfishcam (Jan 27, 2015)

Hmmmmmm.  Should we consider a 5pm Saturday night smoke.  That has us shrink wrapped by 10 pm....


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jan 27, 2015)

I can probably make that happen on my end. Anyone else?


----------



## humdinger (Jan 27, 2015)

I can do that as well. Just have to celebrate Valentines day on Friday night instead....


----------



## handymanstan (Jan 27, 2015)

Saturday is fine with me too.


----------



## kingfishcam (Jan 27, 2015)

Probably not for me.  I forgot about valentines day.  :(


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jan 27, 2015)

Cam is the hopeless  romantic of the MSG!!!


----------



## kingfishcam (Jan 28, 2015)

Happy wife, happy life a wise man taught me.


----------



## humdinger (Jan 29, 2015)

LOL I hear that Cam. My wife said it was "fine" if I wanted to go on the 14th, but I had a feeling her mood would miraculously change that day and I'd be in the dog house.


----------



## kingfishcam (Jan 29, 2015)

"Fine" definitely means your in trouble if you proceed..

looking forward to it.  Hillbilly and I just made some fresh sausage last weekend too.  Could throw a couple pieces on the grill.


----------



## humdinger (Feb 1, 2015)

So are we sticking with the 14th?


----------



## kingfishcam (Feb 1, 2015)

Sunday the 15th.


----------



## handymanstan (Feb 9, 2015)

Sunday the 15 is looking to be cold (13*) but clear.  A nice day to smoke some cheese make some noise and have some fun. 

It's not to late to join in if anybody wants to.  Looks like we will have a few different smokers and flavors of smoke going.

I have some nuts to smoke too so it will be a nutty cheese smoke.

Stan


----------



## kingfishcam (Feb 9, 2015)

Chili, chili, bang, bang!!!!

I have to hit Gorden foods and get some cheese blocks. 

Just an FYI, the wife and I were invited to a German gathering on Saturday night, so I may be sporting an ice pack on Sunday.  :)


----------



## kingfishcam (Feb 10, 2015)

Saturday night low of -10 and sunday high of 6.  Oh boy it will be cold..


----------



## kingfishcam (Feb 13, 2015)

Rabbit/chicken noodle soup will be on the menu for the day.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Feb 14, 2015)

I'm working on something now. We will see how it comes out. Updates to follow...


----------



## b-one (Feb 14, 2015)

Good luck with the smoke and don't forget the pic's!


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Feb 15, 2015)

That something came out ok. I'll be bringing it tomorrow. Not up to normal rockstar standards but it'll due considering I was outside in subzero temps for almost 6 hours smoking. See ya'll tomorrow I have to get some drinkin' in!


----------



## handymanstan (Feb 15, 2015)

-11* out and a high of 2* today.  This smoke today will really be a COLD smoke.  Hot rabbit and chicken noddle soup sounds like it might be a life saver with these temps.

Rockstar what ever you made I am sure it will be great.  If the truck starts I will see you guys about noon.


----------



## b-one (Feb 16, 2015)

Any updates on how this went???


----------



## handymanstan (Feb 17, 2015)

*It was COLD outside Sunday.  Below 0 most of the day but there was little wind and Cam had the garage heated. *

*We smoked two batches of cheese one in Cams big cabinet smoker with pit masters and cherry and one in my Master forge charcoal smoker with peach.*

*Rock star took the Pics so he will have to post them.  He also brought BB ribs that were fall off the bone good and we had the rabbit-chicken soup that hit the spot on such a cold day.  Cheese, crackers and beer rounded it all out.*

*There was a lot of cheese it took about 4 hours to seal it all.  Hopefully Scott will post the pics soon.  It was a good time.*

Stan


----------



## kingfishcam (Feb 17, 2015)

Well, we did not get any shooting in due to the freezing temps, but we had a ton of cheese in the smokers.  My phone camera needs replaced, so I did not even bother taking pics.

Rockstar brought a tray of ribs that were very good!!  The soup I made turned out ok.  Might have to work on my recipe a bit.

We had fun as usual.  :)


----------



## b-one (Feb 17, 2015)

Four hours to seal that almost sounds like work! I'm about a week out from our first smoked cheese. Glad you guys had fun!


----------



## fpmich (Feb 18, 2015)

Glad to hear from you guys. 

I was beginning to think we would have to go over and chip you all out of big blocks of ice.  LOL

We had -20* here Saturday night/Sunday morn, between midnight and 2 AM.

We're running a little low on smoked cheese, but my wife told me... "NO WAY!" 

(Actually, that might have been me, that said that.)   <grin>

You guys are TUFF!

Looking forward to the Q-View of it.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Feb 19, 2015)

Ok, ok, ok.... I'll get off my lazy a$$ and post some pictures already. 

First off well wishes and prayers to the man who taught me how to smoke cheese handymanstan. I hope your surgery went well. 


For starters cam said he was making some rabbit soup so I couldn't show up empty handed. It was below zero friday night so smoking was outta the question right? Trick question! Smoking is never outta the question!













image.jpg



__ hillbillyrkstr
__ Feb 19, 2015


















image.jpg



__ hillbillyrkstr
__ Feb 19, 2015






I smoked a couple slabs of babybacks for about 5 1/2 hours, finishing about 1:30am. Wife said I was crazy. She was right. 

Here's the rabbit/chicken noodle soup cam made:













image.jpg



__ hillbillyrkstr
__ Feb 19, 2015






And here's the rabbit:  













image.jpg



__ hillbillyrkstr
__ Feb 19, 2015






And finally here's some cheese. 

Cams smoked provolone, and mozzarella.













image.jpg



__ hillbillyrkstr
__ Feb 19, 2015






Smoked fresh mozzarella:













image.jpg



__ hillbillyrkstr
__ Feb 19, 2015






Smoked cheddar and gouda:













image.jpg



__ hillbillyrkstr
__ Feb 19, 2015






More smoked cheddar and gouda:













image.jpg



__ hillbillyrkstr
__ Feb 19, 2015







Even more cheddar and gouda:













image.jpg



__ hillbillyrkstr
__ Feb 19, 2015






What can I say I like smoked cheddar and Gouda.... And the friends and family I give it to prefer it as well. Lol!

And here's stans blue cheese, cheddar blue berry cheese, and witch cheese. (I gave props to your witch cheese Stan! Lol!):













image.jpg



__ hillbillyrkstr
__ Feb 19, 2015






I didn't take a lot of pictures so sorry about that. I was drinking pbr's at noon for crying out loud! And I was drinking bourbon the nihjt before while smoking ribs in minus zero degree weather until 130am! 

Come to think of it who in the hell put me in charge of photo documenting this??? Ya'll know me well enough to know this wouldn't work out!

Well that's about it. The round table met, we ate some good food, smoked some cheese, and drank some cold ones. Fine Sunday in my book.

Hope to see more of you at the 3rd annual MSG summer smoke on June 6th!!!


----------



## humdinger (Feb 20, 2015)

Wow loks like you guys had fun. Glad to hear you stayed warm! Sorry I couldnt swing it, but Great Aunt Virgie was happy to see me at her party so it was all worth it. I still got some havarti and cheddar to smoke so let me know how that cherry wood worked out, I may try that. Sounds good!

Get well soon Stan!

-Kurt


----------



## handymanstan (Feb 21, 2015)

Thanks guys the surgery went well and I am smiling.  Now just waiting for the next sausage fest. I never ever thought I would make sausage but with Cam and Scotts help I am going all in. Kurt we will see you at the get together and I will be posting on what the board came up with for this year soon. Rockstar good job on 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 the pictures and I think you should keep up on your picture taking.

Stan


----------



## fpmich (Feb 22, 2015)

I'm glad everyone who attended enjoyed it and got some good smoked cheese out of it, along with camaraderie fellowship.

Yeah.   Just who did leave Hillbilly in charge of pic's anyway? 

I thought there would be at least "ONE" pic of you all huddled around a candle for heat in Cam's garage with empties laying around.  LOL

Pic's of cheese looked good Hillbilliy.

Stan,

I've made homemade sausage twice.  Both brats, and breakfast sage sausage.  The flavor beats anything you can buy, X10! 

Even if you screw up a little, it's still better tasting!     But it's a PITA to do with a hand grinder, and limited fridge space.

*Blueberry Cheddar?*   Where do you find that?  It looks, and sound very good.

I almost wish I had attended this cheese smoke, ........... until I remember the temps. 

*Hillbilly?  You're one tuff dude,* to cook ribs outside at night in sub zero temps!

Chrystal was right.  You're nuts!  LOL

Baring a calamity, we'll see you all again in June.


----------



## handymanstan (Feb 22, 2015)

Frank I got to tell you that Cam takes good care of his guests.  The garage was warmer then the house and was very comfortable. 

The blueberry cheddar I got at Sam's. It is a mild cheddar with dried blueberry's in it. I tried it before smoking and could taste the berry throughout the cheese. Smoke has to make it better though.

Thanks for the sausage encouragement...see you in june

Stan


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Feb 22, 2015)

Hey FP it was damn cold but I think your mistaken with the whole tuff thing. It's more like idiotic! Lol!


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Feb 22, 2015)

image.jpg



__ hillbillyrkstr
__ Feb 22, 2015






Here's a squirrel we cooked up today Stan. Cooked up some of our homemade sausage to. We will be making some more soon! Glad to hear surgery went well!


----------



## fpmich (Feb 24, 2015)

Hillbilly, did you do those ribs on the CG, or an electric set it and forget it, smoker? 

If on the CG,  then yeah .....  idiotic, would be an appropriate description.  LOL


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Feb 24, 2015)

The ribs were done on the masterbuilt. The CG would have been really idiotic!


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Feb 24, 2015)

Bought 36 pounds of pork butt for $1.59 a pound yesterday Stan! Best price I've seen in a long while. I'm only making 25 pounds of kielbasa but at $1.59 I figured I'd buy the 11 pound butt to make some pulled pork in the near future. Maybe a Bon fire at the ranch when it warms up a bit. Now I Just need to get some casing and I'm ready!


----------



## fpmich (Feb 26, 2015)

hillbillyrkstr said:


> The ribs were done on the masterbuilt. The CG would have been really idiotic!


HA HA!  I agree Scott.  The cost of fuel alone, trying to keep chamber temp up, would made your ribs about $15.00 per lb. 

Not to mention all the trips in and out tending the fire box.

Hey, good score on the pork price.  You're smart to grab a bit extra at that price.


----------



## dj mishima (Oct 25, 2015)

Is there any chance of this happening again this season?  The weather is getting colder and I'm thinking that my smoker needs to be dusted off.  It's been too long since I've used it.  Of course, cheese is coming to mind right about now.


----------



## handymanstan (Oct 26, 2015)

Hey DJ.  @hillbillyrkstr, @kingfishcam and I have been talking about another cheese smoke.  Cam is working weekends and Scott is hunting weekends so I am not sure when the next smoke will be.  I will let you know when we know.

This past Saturday I had a pumpkin seed smoke with my kids and grand children and a few friends.  Smoked pumpkin seeds are great and the pumpkin carving was intense.

Pumpkin pictures.













069.jpg



__ handymanstan
__ Oct 26, 2015


















058.jpg



__ handymanstan
__ Oct 26, 2015


















067.jpg



__ handymanstan
__ Oct 26, 2015






Stan


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Oct 27, 2015)

Pumpkins look good Stan! Sorry I couldn't make it. Had some pumpkins from the farms pumpkin patch for you. 

Jan or feb should be good for a cheese smoke for me.


----------



## humdinger (Oct 27, 2015)

Looks awesome Stan. My blue ribbon goes to the Gnome pumpking. Those things always creeped me out for some reason.

Keep me posted on the cheese smoke....if it's just a handfull of guys (less than 10) I'll consider hosting. (I have a heated garage!)


----------



## dj mishima (Oct 28, 2015)

Sounds good, people!

I


----------



## kingfishcam (Oct 29, 2015)

I haven't even had time to hunt!  Looking forward to another gathering.  Maybe even end of December????

Smoke some duck?  Hint Hint Hillbilly.....


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Oct 30, 2015)

Got to get out more and shoot more ducks. We need to get out to hell and find that blind. What are you doing Sunday?


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Oct 30, 2015)

Got a cow tongue that needs smoking. Any suggestions Stan?


----------



## handymanstan (Oct 30, 2015)

*Thanks guys for the pumpkin comments.  A cheese smoke in February sounds good. Thanks Kurt for offering to host.*

*Scott I have never smoked tongue before.  A buddy used to make a tongue and ox tail stew that was great.  He boiled the tongue then striped the skin and chopped up the meat then sautéed in oil and spices till it turned brown and looked good then in the pot.*

*If I was going to try a tongue then I would cure it first poking lots of holes in the skin first so cure works better.  Then I would put it in your emson pressure cooker with pellets.  I don’t know the weight of your tongue but at 2.5 to 3 lbs  I would cook 50 mins.  Then let cool to touch and remove the skin.  Try a bite and see if its Smokey and tender enough. If so then slice thin.  If not then in to smoker for added smoke and heat till its what you want. *

*Hope this helps and good luck.*


----------

